# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] Teso Bot - Viper teaser (1 minute)

## viperbot

Still have lots of work to do, but just gives you an idea of what is possible in the game.





The ViperBot is available for ESO in very alpha stages. Head over to www.mmoviper.com and grab it and let me know if it has any bugs that need fixing.

Currently Implemented as of 5/12/14:

Hunting/Grinding
Harvesting/Gathering

Todo:
Fishing, Crafting. others?


Latest patch notes for Viper version 2.0.8.6c

- Bugfix: Fixed a bug where it would not properly check distances to mobs, so it would loot nodes first
- Bugfix: Some keyboard settings would still crash the bot when making a new patrol
-Tweak: Added smooth turns
-Added: New option/misc/auto resume. If true, bot will attempt to use /stuck before giving up completely. Be sure you have a rez path set (navigation mesh to patrol)
-Bugfix: Will no longer try to attack/loot npc's while on patrol.
-Bugfix: Will no longer try to quest objects "like eggs" after fighting nearby mobs
[I]Unlike other sites where you pay for every bot, with MMOViper you pay once and get access to all of your bots. That includes all future updates, forums, and user submitted contributions that are added to the site. No more waisting money on one product only to waste more on another a few weeks down the road.

HI5 did a review of the program, check it out here:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...ck-review.html

----------


## Cypher

Nice work!

How are you doing navigation? Is it waypoint based or have you managed to dump out the terrain data?

Either way, very impressive given the game hasn't even launched yet.

----------


## octech

* crickets*

----------


## viperbot

Its waypoint based. No Raycast info yet..  :Frown: 

Server was up for 3 hours.. not sure if you got in?

----------


## Cypher

> Its waypoint based. No Raycast info yet.. 
> 
> Server was up for 3 hours.. not sure if you got in?


Damn, my account isn't in the beta, I just preordered a few days ago and downloaded the client so I can do some static analysis. I haven't played the game at all yet.  :Frown:

----------


## deadlybot

Sweet. Thanks Viper.

----------


## deadlybot

Hey Viper,
Trying to buy a year subscription and instead of using my paypal balance it is trying to make me pay by something called an echeque which is trying to pull money from a bank account attached to paypal. What is the deal with this ? I just want to send payment from my paypal not my bank.

----------


## MMO Edge

> Hey Viper,
> Trying to buy a year subscription and instead of using my paypal balance it is trying to make me pay by something called an echeque which is trying to pull money from a bank account attached to paypal. What is the deal with this ? I just want to send payment from my paypal not my bank.


On the topic of payments -- I wish you would accept bitcoin, Viper.

Cool teaser, I'm psyched.

----------


## viperbot

@db, I have no clue why paypal is doing that. You'd have to ask them why they wont allow from you balance.

@mmoE, yea, just need to setup an account and make it happen.

----------


## dark1463

> Still have lots of work to do, but just gives you an idea of what is possible in the game.


seems very basic hope you do not plan on leaving it that way.

----------


## viperbot

What more do you want? Fighting, harvesting... I still need to add salvaging and crafting.. but, prob not much more needed in this game. IMO.

----------


## MMO Edge

I think the bot needs a way to delete junk items since there are so many.

I'd be wary of letting the bot craft/salvage in town for fear that the movement patterns would appear so obviously bot-like to other players. So hopefully it isn't too jerky.

Bank-depositing support could be a good addition, but not that important.

----------


## deadlybot

Having no real eso experience, selling junk to vendors ?

----------


## viperbot

Have you played D3? Basically same thing.. everything drops loot. Mostly junk.

----------


## Jackie1234

make sure you guys read the fine print on this bot, read the discription for the youtube video, no background mode a time limit on how long you can run the bot. Make sure this is something you guys want before you buy a sub.

----------


## Xetro

What the hell is this ?

This bot is specifically designed to adhere to the spirit of the gaming such that you should not use a program that gives an unfair advantage of other players. In that spirit:
1. Background Mode removed because it created an unfair advantage over other players.
2. You can only run this bot for a few hours a day
3. It will NOT pvp.
4. The bot will be slower at playing than if you were actually playing.

LOL!?

----------


## tsincaat

> What the hell is this ?
> 
> This bot is specifically designed to adhere to the spirit of the gaming such that you should not use a program that gives an unfair advantage of other players. In that spirit:
> 1. Background Mode removed because it created an unfair advantage over other players.
> 2. You can only run this bot for a few hours a day
> 3. It will NOT pvp.
> 4. The bot will be slower at playing than if you were actually playing.
> 
> LOL!?


Looks like Pitviper wants to avoid any legal trouble from Zenimax. Of course it's his prerogative to take whatever measures he deems necessary to protect himself legally, but I doubt these sorts of changes will prevent any action on the part of Zenimax if they have the inclination to threaten bot developers.

What this _will_ do is cripple the bot and when other bots are released, mmoviper will be the ugly girl at the dance by comparison.

----------


## viperbot

That may be true, and we will have to adjust as time goes on. 

But yes, these things have been done to help avoid legal issues. 

Some other things of interest. There will not be any anti-detection routines in the bot, however, I dont think they are necessary, in the 10+ years we have been making bots we have had less than a handful of bans, most of which were not related to botting, but RMT as a result of botting. Quite a record, if I do say so myself.

For ESO, if somebody gets banned using our software, then they must be doing something that is "hurting" the game and we may need to adjust our policies to curb that behavior, however I think that the current restrictions we have in place are more than adequate to show our good faith in keeping with the spirit of their rules against having an unfair advantage over other players.



Talking about bots, programs, etc. I foresee this game completely filled with bots, teleporting, speed hacking and the full gambit. So there will definitely be other choices besides viper to choose from. Just pick how aggressive you want to be, and go with that program. 


Just a prediction. I predict that within a week of release, you will see the first teleporting app, bouncing around, collecting mats and shards.

----------


## plissje

> That may be true, and we will have to adjust as time goes on. 
> 
> But yes, these things have been done to help avoid legal issues. 
> 
> Some other things of interest. There will not be any anti-detection routines in the bot, however, I dont think they are necessary, in the 10+ years we have been making bots we have had less than a handful of bans, most of which were not related to botting, but RMT as a result of botting. Quite a record, if I do say so myself.
> 
> For ESO, if somebody gets banned using our software, then they must be doing something that is "hurting" the game and we may need to adjust our policies to curb that behavior, however I think that the current restrictions we have in place are more than adequate to show our good faith in keeping with the spirit of their rules against having an unfair advantage over other players.
> 
> 
> ...


why would you time limit a customer of yours who paid to use your program?
Its like i will pay 15$ to Zenimax to play ESO and they will tell me, sorry, you played too much, time to disconnect and kick me out.. o_O

----------


## Jackie1234

botting is botting. Not matter what your restrictions on the bot its still automatic game play, and is breaking the TOS. Your bot the way it is still is against the rules. It makes choices for you what skill to use and when to use it. It moves the character around. NO amount of TIME restrictions is gonna change the fact its automatic game play and is against the games rules. so these restrictions are nonsense. there is no "lesser" or "more" degree of cheating. Cheating is cheating they are all equally bad and all equally against the rules. and this bot is nothing like previous bots you have released. so i cant see how this is always been your "stance"

Furthermore your site is affliated to taultunleashed which is a site that deals with Hacks, exploits and other tools. So how does this go with your "new stance"

----------


## plissje

> botting is botting. Not matter what your restrictions on the bot its still automatic game play, and is breaking the TOS. Your bot the way it is still is against the rules. It makes choices for you what skill to use and when to use it. It moves the character around. NO amount of TIME restrictions is gonna change the fact its automatic game play and is against the games rules. so these restrictions are nonsense. there is no "lesser" or "more" degree of cheating. Cheating is cheating they are all equally bad and all equally against the rules. and this bot is nothing like previous bots you have released. so i cant see how this is always been your "stance"
> 
> Furthermore your site is affliated to taultunleashed which is a site that deals with Hacks, exploits and other tools. So how does this go with your "new stance"


are you Jackie from MacroGoblin?

----------


## viperbot

@jackie1234, I guarantee you viper wont be your only choice. Go find the bot that best suites your needs.

@plissje, yes this is jackie1234 from MacroGoblin, Viper, MMOLazy, MMOMinion, etc.

----------


## Jackie1234

> @jackie1234, I guarantee you viper wont be your only choice. Go find the bot that best suites your needs.
> 
> @plissje, yes this is jackie1234 from MacroGoblin, Viper, MMOLazy, MMOMinion, etc.



sure is viper i didnt know you cared?  :Smile:  just kidding

----------


## Valliana

Will you have just a radar addon?

----------


## deadlybot

> @db, I have no clue why paypal is doing that. You'd have to ask them why they wont allow from you balance.


Hey Viperbot,

Since my post I have bought Diablo ROS - Phone credit for my mobile - An invitation design on fiver and a few other things with my paypal account. This weird echeque thing must be on your end as I have never seen it ever before and have made enough purchases to know its nothing to do with my paypal account. You might want to check with them yourself before you release your ESO bot.

 :Smile: 

On second thought, after reading the rest of the post I don't think you will need to fix anything as you won't get a single sale if the restrictions are indeed in place.

----------


## deadlybot

DO NOT BUY THIS BOT AS IT IS BEING RESTRICTED BY THE BOT DEVELOPER

Read the description on his teaser video here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmnrgfdFcYc


This bot is specifically designed to adhere to the spirit of the gaming such that you should not use a program that gives an unfair advantage of other players. In that spirit:
1. Background Mode removed because it created an unfair advantage over other players.
2. You can only run this bot for a few hours a day
3. It will NOT pvp.
4. The bot will be slower at playing than if you were actually playing.

It is designed to enhance your gaming experience by taking stress of repetitive keystrokes away and eases your concentration while playing.

There are just too many features to put them all here.

----------


## viperbot

You are correct, there are measures being taken to restrict usage of our ESO bot.

See you on the viper forums.

----------


## viperbot

Here is a revised update:



```
You agree not to use the software in a way that will negatively impact other players.
```

So no, you are not limited on how many hours you can use the bot.

We oscillated back and forth with different ways to approach the problem, and this was the fix.

----------


## tsincaat

> Here is a revised update:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> You agree not to use the software in a way that will negatively impact other players.
> ```
> 
> So no, you are not limited on how many hours you can use the bot.
> ...


Good to hear! Any news/changes on any other restrictions, such as background mode?

----------


## HansW

i doubt anything you do will protect your users from getting banned or protect you from any legal threads, but good luck with it.

----------


## viperbot

I posted the ViperBot up for download on the viper site. Its very alpha and buggy, but it works. Needs a lot of configuring/tweaking of skills and paths to get working decent.

Best to use in wide open areas with a AOE build.

I wont trouble shoot here on these forums, go to the viper site for troubleshooting.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Any protection?

----------


## plissje

did anyone try Viper's bot and can give some feedback?

----------


## viperbot

@rev3x, no protection, as with all of the viper bots, it does not have anything to prevent you from getting banned if they decide that they do not want the bot running. However, none of the viper bots have ever had protection, and viper has never had any ban waves, EVER. I hope this will not be the first.

@plissje, eso has a VERY small following. I will be giving access to HI5 tomorrow so he can write up a review.


Once I work out the major bugs, I'll post an official release. Its more stable than a alpha, atm, but its definitely in beta stages.

----------


## plissje

> @rev3x, no protection, as with all of the viper bots, it does not have anything to prevent you from getting banned if they decide that they do not want the bot running. However, none of the viper bots have ever had protection, and viper has never had any ban waves, EVER. I hope this will not be the first.
> 
> @plissje, eso has a VERY small following. I will be giving access to HI5 tomorrow so he can write up a review.
> 
> 
> Once I work out the major bugs, I'll post an official release. Its more stable than a alpha, atm, but its definitely in beta stages.


i dont mind paying a subscription, i just want to know if it works at all  :Smile:  and if it does, how good does it work ^^

----------


## haitianboy420

Does viper bot have...
1.Fish bot
2. Gather bot

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## viperbot

Yes to gathering, no to fishing. Fishing in on my todo list. Along with crafting.

Currently it will hunt and harvest. Fixed a few bugs last night, and will be working on bug fixes today.

----------


## GameTavern

> Yes to gathering, no to fishing. Fishing in on my todo list. Along with crafting.
> 
> Currently it will hunt and harvest. Fixed a few bugs last night, and will be working on bug fixes today.


I'm interested in your bot. If I buy one license, I am allowed to use it on all my computers or will it require license for each ? (4 currently that are waiting to bot ESO)

----------


## viperbot

@gt, You are allowed to use it on 2 machines at the same time. However, the key locks to each machine for several hours. So you cant use it on 2 machines and then stop it and load it up on a different 2 machines. Usually takes 24 hours to reset a key. 

However, this is mainly added so you and a friend can bot together, or so you can use it at home and then at work, etc.

@frai010, there is no time limit on the software, however, it looks like you are spamming something about legendaries, so I dont know if you are even a real person or a spambot. You are correct in that there is no background mode right now.

----------


## plissje

> @gt, You are allowed to use it on 2 machines at the same time. However, the key locks to each machine for several hours. So you cant use it on 2 machines and then stop it and load it up on a different 2 machines. Usually takes 24 hours to reset a key. 
> 
> However, this is mainly added so you and a friend can bot together, or so you can use it at home and then at work, etc.
> 
> @frai010, there is no time limit on the software, however, it looks like you are spamming something about legendaries, so I dont know if you are even a real person or a spambot. You are correct in that there is no background mode right now.


btw, the bot will use (potion/heal skill) on low hp?

----------


## viperbot

Sure, you can set potions to be used. You can set how often to check, and for what hp% you want to have.

----------


## viperbot

Bot is getting pretty stable now. Definitely in beta and no longer in alpha.

Currently will run gathering patrols and grinding patrols. Botting you can get about a level an hour with a AOE grind profile.

----------


## haitianboy420

> Bot is getting pretty stable now. Definitely in beta and no longer in alpha.
> 
> Currently will run gathering patrols and grinding patrols. Botting you can get about a level an hour with a AOE grind profile.


What class for the aoe? And she's is come with any profiles already loaded?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## viperbot

I personally think a DK aoe build is the best.

----------


## Raveth

One of the worst payment/auth systems I've ever seen in my life. Paid for everything, user/pass still incorrect even though it connects to everything else.

----------


## viperbot

I dont know why paypal does that, but on purchase, it takes 10-15 mins before it sends the confirmation. 

Also, if you pay with a eCheck, it wont clear until 10 days. You will have forum access, but not bot access until the eCheck clears. (I havnt checked to see which one you did)

----------


## Raveth

Wasn't even an e-Cheque and I'm sorry but if it takes 10 days to clear I'd rather just get a refund. It's not worth me to me because in 10 days, we'll be able to make a bot out of JuJus framework that isn't a glitchy memory based bot.

----------


## haitianboy420

Raveth, what form of payment did you use?
From I can see from this, I do not see how this is mmovipers fault. This seems to just be a basic "PayPal takes time to process" problem.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## viperbot

@raveth, No you didnt send a eCheck. I checked your account and it shows active. I sent you a message on the viper forums. You should be good to go.

@haitianboy420, I'm used to this. I actually had a guy that messaged on the forums saying he could not get the lotro bot to start. 2 minutes later he said nevermind, I didnt know it takes 6 seconds before it starts to move. Its just part of of it. I used to write indepth guides and tutorials, but nobody would ever read them. So now its just post and answer. I think this isnt just related to botting, but the general gaming community as a whole, its all about instant gratification. 

Quite a few of the players that do not like eso (it seems to me) are mainly ones that want to hit 50 in a day. If you have to actually level, they get bored and are ready to move back to a game where you can submit your credit card and buy 85.

----------


## Raveth

That my account is apparently active and it can log in to everything else except the retarded/outdated auth system for downloads.

----------


## haitianboy420

> Quite a few of the players that do not like eso (it seems to me) are mainly ones that want to hit 50 in a day. If you have to actually level, they get bored and are ready to move back to a game where you can submit your credit card and buy 85.


Idk, I don't think im a stick with eso After the free month. Its too bland in my opinion. I love wow, but I've been sober now for 2 yrs lol. I won't go back. 

Hoping ever quest next will be great.

Im considering botting eso. Maybe, to make some money on the side but the game doesn't seem like it will last long. This is just another tera, age of Conan, rift, Etc. Etc. Etc.

In reference to your submit credit card and get an "85". Those people stand out like sore thumbs not knowing anything about thier charecters or abilities.

I've met lvl 80 warlocks(back in the day) who didn't know what a felguard was or even what soul stones were.


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## viperbot

@Raveth, I'll have ya fixed up in a sec. There is a bug with your account.

----------


## rsparrowk

I can honestly say that the Viperbot is a great bot program. I have been using their bots since 2005. These bots are easy to use and there are tons of guides on how to set them up. You do not need to know how to program to use these bots, it is as easy as installing, setting up your skillsets, set up a path and go. $30 dollars a year is a fantastic price, especially since you get access to all MMOviper's bots. The community there is great and the devs are just as amazing. If there is some sort of bug or a patch that causes the bot to malfunction, the devs fix it in no time. The devs also listen to your suggestions and possible implement it in the next build. This bot is one of the best if not the best on the market so If you are looking for one there is no reason to pass up on viperbot. 

Also...If you are worried about backround mode, I think you can use the bot on two computers at the same time...So just run it 24/7 on another computer. (If at all possible)

----------


## HI5

> I can honestly say that the Viperbot is a great bot program. I have been using their bots since 2005. These bots are easy to use and there are tons of guides on how to set them up. You do not need to know how to program to use these bots, it is as easy as installing, setting up your skillsets, set up a path and go. $30 dollars a year is a fantastic price, especially since you get access to all MMOviper's bots. The community there is great and the devs are just as amazing. If there is some sort of bug or a patch that causes the bot to malfunction, the devs fix it in no time. The devs also listen to your suggestions and possible implement it in the next build. This bot is one of the best if not the best on the market so If you are looking for one there is no reason to pass up on viperbot. 
> 
> Also...If you are worried about backround mode, I think you can use the bot on two computers at the same time...So just run it 24/7 on another computer. (If at all possible)


Agreed, bot is idd working pretty well, especially as for smth that was released this early.
The only thing I'm really missing atm is auto dodge / moving away from fire etc, but I'm pretty sure it'll come later.

I know Viper got his reasons to be so cautions with implementing background mode, but I still hope he'll finally decide to do it (maybe even for xtra fee, to control number of ppl who use it a little?), this would give this bot chance to get much more users and many more profiles (especially pre-made combat setups), which would honestly make it pretty damn good, since making farm profiles is super easy - this bot already works pretty nice, and got even bigger potential.

-------------------------------------------------------
28 and 30% atm, botting since 17 lvl :>

----------


## rsparrowk

> Agreed, bot is idd working pretty well, especially as for smth that was released this early.
> The only thing I'm really missing atm is auto dodge / moving away from fire etc, but I'm pretty sure it'll come later.
> 
> I know Viper got his reasons to be so cautions with implementing background mode, but I still hope he'll finally decide to do it (maybe even for xtra fee, to control number of ppl who use it a little?), this would give this bot chance to get much more users and many more profiles (especially pre-made combat setups), which would honestly make it pretty damn good, since making farm profiles is super easy - this bot already works pretty nice, and got even bigger potential.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 28 and 30% atm, botting since 17 lvl :>


Viperbot has used backround mode before, but I think people really are the cause of its disappearance. I don't know why but when people get banned they seem to blame the people that made the bot or tools...Some do not understand that it will always be against every MMO's TOS, so no matter how good or bad a program is, there will always be a chance to get banned. This is just my opinion though.

----------


## HI5

> Viperbot has used backround mode before, but I think people really are the cause of its disappearance. I don't know why but when people get banned they seem to blame the people that made the bot or tools...Some do not understand that it will always be against every MMO's TOS, so no matter how good or bad a program is, there will always be a chance to get banned. This is just my opinion though.


Yeah, that's always the case with every single bot, ppl will always scream "banwave11!!!1" and accuse bot devs for doing something wrong xD

And to make post more on topic: 30 lvl now : D
Just made new profile, grinding 30 lvl mobs that are super easy to fight for bot + there's quest NPC healing me in the area ]:->

but srsly, I'd kill for bg mode right now to be able to run mine and my gf's acc on one PC... xD

----------


## blueflames

I would purchase viperbot's BUT

Rumors of Bosslands Making a HonorBuddy like bot for TESO :P

----------


## HI5

> I would purchase viperbot's BUT
> 
> Rumors of Bosslands Making a HonorBuddy like bot for TESO :P


Rumors, eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Besides idk, I wouldn't trust them on this one, remember DemonBuddy? it was complete disaster for first few months, it was literaly running in rocks and walls for like 2 or 3 weeks. There were 2 or 3 bots of some random authors that were working 1000 thousand times better...

They're pretty big company these days, and they can certainly get bot working, but remember that devs that are working on HB don't really got time to work on other bots, which means there will likely be someone else doing major part of developing for their ESO bot. So if they're really about to make ESO bot, I'm pretty sure it's going to be a good bot that's super easy to setup, got bg mode and all the good stuff we got used to while using HB, but it ain't going to happen anytime soon.

For now I'd stick either to Viper or wait for mmominion to release their bot, since Viper is already up, mmominion will likely have bot up in 1 week, and thebuddy haven't even announced anything yet (correct me if I'm wrong), so we'll have to wait at least a month for their bot.

----------


## nippel

lool always these buddy fanboys, wtf honestly, what did they poop out that was good in the past years ? 
right, deamonbanboddy and the 15years old wow bot. happy birthday!

if they are as fast as with ffxiv, you dont have to expect it this year.


@viper, I know now the real reason why you said you wont allow background mode  :Wink:  I'm still trying to figure our how to "fix" it haha

----------


## haitianboy420

Hi5 couldn't you run your gf account on virtual machine?
This would allow 2 on 1 pc?
Doesn't viper allow 2 instances of the bot to run?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

----------


## viperbot

@nippel, lol.. shhh.. our little secret. On a serious note, if I can get it working without crashing the game client I may add it. I didnt give it a look too hard, as it was not a priority.

----------


## HI5

> Hi5 couldn't you run your gf account on virtual machine?
> This would allow 2 on 1 pc?
> Doesn't viper allow 2 instances of the bot to run?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Yeah, but it's still problematic, especially if you'd want to run 3 bots or more, afterall VM's consumes a lot of resources + implementing bg mode would also make possibility for someone to make relogging software, which would be another nice thing to have, especially considering how often ESO crashes xd





> @nippel, lol.. shhh.. our little secret. On a serious note, if I can get it working without crashing the game client I may add it. I didnt give it a look too hard, as it was not a priority.


I'm so sending you nudez if you'll add it


--------------------------------------------------------------------

35 and 90% on 1st char (started botting at 17 - 3 days ago)
16 and 30 % on 2md char (started botting at 14 - few h ago)

so far so good :]

----------


## lostsk8r

Picked up the bot to grind my 2nd account, got a templar going. He's level 5, should I get him up higher for more ae abilities or can he just whack stuff until he's ready to fully AE? HI5 any chance you could show me your hotkey build, are you doing light armor or heavy armor etc?

----------


## mrnice

Could someone fraps gameplay together? Would love to see how the bot fights and gathers. (beside the teaser video).

----------


## HI5

> Picked up the bot to grind my 2nd account, got a templar going. He's level 5, should I get him up higher for more ae abilities or can he just whack stuff until he's ready to fully AE? HI5 any chance you could show me your hotkey build, are you doing light armor or heavy armor etc?


Whack stuff until you morph to Reflective Light.

I sent you that in pm already, but posting here too since you're third person asking about it... xD

Mix of light and heavy actually, for both armor and mana regen bonus (with full light armor I often had too high mana regen, so figured it's a waste of items). So depending on how good my light / heavy armor items are I'm usually wearing 2-4 heavy armor pieces (best items to wear as heavy are ofc: chest, legs, helmet and shoulders, since they give highest amount of armor, and light armor bonuses depends only on how many pieces you're wearing, not on which pieces you're wearing).


Regarding weap - always ranged, either bow or staff, since they usually got almost the same dmg as male weaps and you can pull with them.


Oh and don't forget to get warlock set when you'll be around 16-20 lvl, it gives insane mana regen (you won't be able to wear heavy chest or helmet anymore but it's still worth it xD)


And try to farm mobs that are few lvl's lower than you (or mobs that don't have too powerful specials, like walls of fire, meteors etc), since bot doesyn't support dodging (at least yet), so your toon might keep dying too often, especialyl on lower lvl's. 

You can grind mobs that are 5 lvl's lower than you and still get decent xp / h (very similar to xp you'd be getting on your lvl quests so... yeah, don't worry if you have to grind low lvl mobs).

If you'll find mobs weak enough at your or higher lvl, you'll be able to stay on the same spot even for up to 8-9 lvl's.






> Could someone fraps gameplay together? Would love to see how the bot fights and gathers. (beside the teaser video).



I'll see what I can do once servers are up :]

Edit:

Here you go ;D

----------


## lostsk8r

yeah I might swap out destro staff for bow, someone was sayin bow templar in pvp was great. for now I've just got him pulling with refractive, spamming the destro staff knock back + auto attack.

----------


## viperbot

You should record a green nav line from the shrine back to the patrol area. Patrol Tab/Navigation/Record. That way the bot will follow that path back to where it hunts.

You can also record green nav lines to static spawns if they are around trees, etc.

If you have not done so already, add potions to your single mob hotkeys, and a food buff in your after fight on a cooldown = to the food cooldown.

----------


## lostsk8r

can it alternate between potion and food on its own? otherwise probably just leave food on the Q hotkey instead of potion

----------


## viperbot

Currently NO it cannot alternate fool/potions. So you need to choose which is more important. Usually its better to fight easier mobs rather than fighting harder ones that you have to rely on healing.

----------


## viperbot

Fiber was cut to our hosting provider:

We are working on the fiber problem impacting our irvine data center. No eta right now.

Hopefully it wont take too long to get it back up, so yall can get back to botting.

----------


## monote

> Fiber was cut to our hosting provider:
> 
> We are working on the fiber problem impacting our irvine data center. No eta right now.
> 
> Hopefully it wont take too long to get it back up, so yall can get back to botting.



Plsss i need to let the bot ON before i go sleep you have 3 hours  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## viperbot

Coming back up...

Cox reports they need an additional 60-90m to figure out issue.

God what a nightmare.

----------


## Oinker

> Coming back up...
> 
> Cox reports they need an additional 60-90m to figure out issue.
> 
> God what a nightmare.


Great news. Been refreshing your profile for updates. Mayhaps you could get a twitter account?  :Smile:

----------


## l33789

> Coming back up...
> 
> Cox reports they need an additional 60-90m to figure out issue.
> 
> God what a nightmare.


Also awaiting uptime! as mentioned a twitter or facebook page could be nice.

im using http://www.dingitsup.com/ to monitor atm

----------


## viperbot

Cox has found the transport issue. Fiber cuts. Esteem Anaheim and Aliso. They are resolving. No eta.

Anybody recommend a different service provider? This is the 3rd time in a year something like this has happened. 

You can follow the status here:

https://twitter.com/StaminusComm

----------


## l33789

thanks for the update viper. Can you advise of an alternate login method? ive been reloading my botting pc daily and by the time I realised your server was down it was too late. In Australia its a 4 day long weekend too so im missing out on some prime botting time lol.

Cheers

----------


## viperbot

If they dont get it up in the next few hours, I'm gonna move it to a different server.

----------


## l33789

If you move to a different server could you make a patch to authenticate by ip for the .exe\.dll wherever you check  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## unashamed331

How do i buy the bot?

----------


## l33789

the bot can usually be found at mmoviper.com which is currently experiencing server problems. when its back up have a browse and try the paypal subscription or lifetime donation options to get the bot and access to other bots!

actually no worries viper we can always do the following,

add mmoviper to our local hosts file  :Smile:

----------


## kingbro

So there's no way of getting this atm? And btw. did any1 get banned cuz of this yet?

----------


## viperbot

Site is finally back online!

----------


## kingbro

> Site is finally back online!


You have skype?

----------


## viperbot

No, just send me a PM.

----------


## headkami

Very basic but it gets the job done  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

Thanks headkami.

----------


## Kinosix

I read awhile back viper was putting limitations on his bot? Time restraints and such things. Is this implemented into this bot or are we as the user, free to manage the risk of our account by ourselves.

----------


## viperbot

There is nothing hard coded into the bot to limit your use, however it IS in our EULA that you will not use the bot in a way that would hurt the game or cause grief to other players.

----------


## Kinosix

> There is nothing hard coded into the bot to limit your use, however it IS in our EULA that you will not use the bot in a way that would hurt the game or cause grief to other players.


 Copy that. I appreciate the work you put into this as well. Thanks for clarifying

----------


## ranfield

Your video was removed by Zenimax. Can you update it?

----------


## viperbot

Play it from this site. Just click the play button.

Or watch HI5's video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHD2vDfIIXU

----------


## sskillzx

Viperbot, I got a few questions for you. What makes your bot unique? What's the major difference between the two TESO bots that is currently out; MMOViper and MMOMinion? I'm a current beta tester for MMOMinion and I love it so far. Even thought I grew fond of it, I like to still compare my options before actually purchasing a bot. I know MMOMinion uses the Mesh system. What system do you use? How exactly does it work?

----------


## EliteScouter

> Viperbot, I got a few questions for you. What makes your bot unique? What's the major difference between the two TESO bots that is currently out; MMOViper and MMOMinion? I'm a current beta tester for MMOMinion and I love it so far. Even thought I grew fond of it, I like to still compare my options before actually purchasing a bot. I know MMOMinion uses the Mesh system. What system do you use? How exactly does it work?


I have used Viper since when it was available. It did the job. It's nothing fancy but it did the simple tasks of running around and killing. I did find my self stuck but that's normal when using a waypoint system. It simply skips 1 waypoint and bam you are now walking into a wall. Combat system is a bit harder to setup since you have to prioritize your spells and basically make a list of spells and in what order you want them casted. One thing I wasn't happy about was the community. Not many people like to share their work and for someone who is not that great at creating their own waypoints and etc, they will have a hard time using the bot.

----------


## rubbershere

> I have used Viper since when it was available. It did the job. It's nothing fancy but it did the simple tasks of running around and killing. I did find my self stuck but that's normal when using a waypoint system. It simply skips 1 waypoint and bam you are now walking into a wall. Combat system is a bit harder to setup since you have to prioritize your spells and basically make a list of spells and in what order you want them casted. One thing I wasn't happy about was the community. Not many people like to share their work and for someone who is not that great at creating their own waypoints and etc, they will have a hard time using the bot.


So is it worth buying/.?

----------


## viperbot

In the latest patch, I added some code to use the Navigation mesh to get close to the target. Currently once you are within 20 units, it will stop using the mesh. In next patch, I am adding an option to use a fully meshed patrol. So it will always use the mesh all the way to the mob if you want it too. This is good for really tight places, etc.

The main reason people do not like to share their patrols they are using, is because of the whole mega server. If you upload your patrol and 4-5 others run it too, you basically get screwed. There is no incentive to share. Other games like FFXIV, its fine, and you will find 1-50 patrols uploaded and ready for use. 

It only takes about 5 mins to make a patrol, so its not like its all that difficult.

----------


## sskillzx

What exactly is a waypoint system? So, you implemented the navigation mesh into your bot as well? Is there a trial version where someone can try it for an hr to see if they like it before committing money into into for a few months use. If walking into walls is a norm then that would be bad because that usually indicates that the player is a bot user. I have been running mmo minion for over 20 hrs and it literally has a brain of it own. It avoid all walls and obstacles which is why I'm digging it ATM. The only problem that I'm having with it is that there is no way to use potions at the moment so I'm more vulnerable to die. That's why I wanted to try another bot before I make any hasty purchases.

----------


## viperbot

Viper has a 24 hour refund policy, if you dont like it. 

Viper wont spoon feed you however, it takes patience and some trial and error before you find a really good spot and hotkey combination that really works for you. The bot will only do what you tell it to do, so if you tell it to only press 1 on your hotbar, it will only press 1. Dont then come back to me and say the bot sucks it just presses 1 until I die, lol.

The bot has support for potions and healing spells. It still has some bugs with some skills (mostly sorc spells), but things are getting better with every patch.

----------


## rubbershere

> Viper has a 24 hour refund policy, if you dont like it. 
> 
> Viper wont spoon feed you however, it takes patience and some trial and error before you find a really good spot and hotkey combination that really works for you. The bot will only do what you tell it to do, so if you tell it to only press 1 on your hotbar, it will only press 1. Dont then come back to me and say the bot sucks it just presses 1 until I die, lol.
> 
> The bot has support for potions and healing spells. It still has some bugs with some skills (mostly sorc spells), but things are getting better with every patch.


does it have esp so i can find wood and ect that's all im really looking for.

----------


## viperbot

Watch the video in the first post!

----------


## BlackOpal182

Everything is still working great after patch, thanks!

----------


## viperbot

Thanks for the comments. Here are some updates that went out today:

MMOViperBot Version 2.0.8.6c

All Bots:
- Bugfix: Fixed a bug where it would not properly check distances to mobs, so it would loot nodes first
- Bugfix: Some keyboard settings would still crash the bot when making a new patrol
-Tweak: Added smooth turns
-Added: New option/misc/auto resume. If true, bot will attempt to use /stuck before giving up completely. Be sure you have a rez path set (navigation mesh to patrol)
-Bugfix: Will no longer try to attack/loot npc's while on patrol.
-Bugfix: Will no longer try to quest objects "like eggs" after fighting nearby mobs


The smooth turning is really nice. Some of the other bots will do a instant turn and it is VERY noticeable if you are looking for it. Viper will now make a smooth transition while turning.

----------


## viperbot

Site is back online after being down for about 4 hours.

----------


## cute_star

MMOViper bot is not so good as we expect.

----------


## viperbot

Thanks for the bump, the thread needed it!

Please make any feature requests, here. Next patch will be going out in a couple of days.

----------


## rubbershere

> MMOViper bot is not so good as we expect.


Ya the GUI looks like crap just saying looks like it just got thrown together to sell.

----------


## viperbot

Thats why you should read a review by a mod here HI5. Looks can be deceiving! I'm a programmer not an artist. But if you can help out in the graphics dept, please let me know!

Anyway, here is HI5's review of viper.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...ck-review.html

----------


## viperbot

Viper is working with Craglorn patch. I didnt get a chance to add many improvements, as I wanted to get the hotfix out. If I missed anything, just let me know!

----------


## cute_star

thanks for your work , and then..
Can your bot launch multiple clients ?
I mean , ESO client capture mouse cursor and set it to center of the screen .
so when launching multiple clients , i have a headache

----------


## viperbot

No multiple clients yet.  :Frown:

----------


## xxomen911xx

> No multiple clients yet.


FYI: I'm one of many people not purchasing Viper ONLY because it doesn't support multiple clients. Still awaiting the day  :Smile:

----------


## cute_star

Viper and minion are best bots  :Smile:

----------


## hfmls

bet? what do u mean?

----------


## viperbot

I have no clue what he was trying to say, lol.

----------


## doomswind

i think he would say best, not bet, lol

----------


## cdmichaelb

Is there an assist mode? Can you add an assist mode?

----------


## viperbot

Assist mode is being added. I have some goodies coming out this week, I hope it makes the cut. We'll see.

----------


## andreribeiro

Any trial avaiable?

----------


## viperbot

Yes, we have a 24 hour refund policy. So you can try it with no risk.

----------


## dieweb

thank uuu veryyy muchhhh

----------


## viperbot

You are very welcome! Just post any requests, and I'll do my best to get them added.

----------


## omgnoes

I request ability to farm trunks, barrels, etc. While being able to enter and leave houses. And auto-fishing feature  :Big Grin: 
Fishing is worthless if do it manually, but if bot does it it can bring some cash.

----------


## omgnoes

Was banned today  :Frown:

----------


## viperbot

You were banned? Did you ever use other botting programs besides viper? If you have ONLY used viper, then you are the first to get a ban! Sorry to hear that, but if that is the case and you have only used viper, please give some details on how you were using it. Ie hours a day, etc

----------


## omgnoes

Used only viper. 
Around 11am - 5pm GMT +3 Previously used it about 1 week ago.
Route was quite huge (150 waypoints) - to prevent running too much in the same area.

----------


## viperbot

Prob got stuck on something and got reported, or got followed by a player. The bot has player detection options, but a lot of people turn them off for better performance.

Sorry to hear that.

----------


## viperbot

Elder Scrolls Online Bot (TESO BOT)
- Bugfix: Fixed several crash issues that some have reported
- Tweak: Tweaked movement to appear more natural
- Bugfix: Fixed issues where bot would stop fighting related to distance from player


This should help with player reports! While I have only seen the 1 person say he was banned (didn't ever post it on viper forums, so I dont really know if its legit or not), but I tweaked movement even further to help with any player reports.

Its not wise to aggravate other players, use the built in player detection in the bot to stay from other players.

----------


## jfitzpat

I like this bot a lot better than esominion, but they both have pretty blad GUIs.

Whats with having 3 files for profiles? Could have just saved it as a plain text 2D array or better yet, xml. I know you know how to do it, dont know why you didnt. The interface for making the profiles really sucks. Why not just a datagridview? Creating profiles is very cumbersome.

I suggest reading this: Emotion & Design: Attractive things work better. 

Can this bot detect buffs and debuffs? Ive been writing combat routines for buddy bots for years now and its pretty essential. These bots seem to rely on wait timers.

Kudos on the bot though... functionality is good, usability is pretty mediocre.

----------


## cute_star

In fact , ESOMinion is better than Viper

----------


## viperbot

@cute_star, thanks for the bump! I love seeing these posts about esominion when they are STILL getting banns on their website. But, each to his own. 

@jfitzpat, its all on timers, but with a global cooldown, dont really need buff detection.

----------


## mouseman

Can viper sell at vendor? If it can I'd move there in an instant.

Tbh I've been using esominion over viper (even though I tried viper first). But ESO minion is down for at least 2 days / week because they're terrible at updating after patches and also ESO minion half of the "benefits" (vendoring, gathering, waypoints etc) don't even work.

----------


## viperbot

Yes and no. Right now, nothing is "built in" to automatic vendor. However, we have users that are vendoring using the campaign plus some plugins. The bot supports commands like press this button and click x,y. So people are running their patrols for say 10 times then running to the vendor and selling.

I need to open up a API to make it easier to override viper functions. Its on my todo list, but no eta for that.

----------


## mouseman

Ok, that sounds interesting. I already use all the auto junk / loot management plugins to try and sort out the minion faff - I still have a sub to viper so perhaps ill give it a go.

Do you have much downtime after ESO weekly patches?

----------


## viperbot

My goal is always to have it back up within 24 hours. Give it a try, we have a 24 hour refund policy if it wont do what you are wanting it to do.

----------


## cute_star

I am not scout of ESOMinion . i am only reversing engineer who are enjoying games .
WIth a eye of programming & bot maker , i am saying esoMinion is better than viper . But i'm not sure ESOminion still would be better than viper in the future .
So donot be upset ,Viper . Please try over and over to make a really good bot . i donot want incomplete bot .
Thanks

----------


## viperbot

Is that bot even back up? Last I checked they were down for days and days. Hehe.. guess that is why you are here in this thread..  :Smile:

----------


## cute_star

In fact , I developed better bot than Minion & Viper . maybe you never heard and seen before . All are perfect .
Since my bot isnot for single user , i donot announce in public . That is a reason why i am here on this thread . Just seeing you guy's work here .  :Smile:

----------


## cute_star

PS: i reversed your codes and found some interesting things  :Smile:  maybe you might know

----------


## roneo1234

Considering buying this bot, but apparently it can't sell, which is a huge deal-breaker for me at least, and a lot of other people I'm sure.

You mentioned there's some work-around for selling, but when I say selling I mean auto selling, something that the bot can do without me interacting with it in any way, is there a way to do this? If so, how?

If this is possible and there's some details on this + perhaps a video showing how I will direct a lot of customers your way.

----------


## viperbot

Prob a video would be the easiest, I'll do that.

----------


## roneo1234

> Prob a video would be the easiest, I'll do that.


Any update on this?

----------


## viperbot

I'm working on a video. To sumarize, people are using a looting plugin and then adding some click tasks to their campaign to target the vendor, click sell button, and resume their patrol. But I will make a video showing exactly how it works.

----------


## viperbot

Updated bot to 2.0.9.4.

Working with latest patch, plus some extra goodies:

Optional blocking while casting spells
Option for Rotation only (no movement, just fighting - see notes)
Optional distances for fighting, harvesting, etc.

A few other bug fixes.

Enjoy.

----------


## FallingGod

Nice work man!

----------


## iReapZz

is this worth buying ?

----------


## viperbot

I tend to think so..  :Smile:

----------


## iReapZz

> I tend to think so..


u should accept cc and make it for less than 3 months then i can buy :P

----------


## viperbot

@iReapZz: You can always purchase through TaultUnleashed for less then 3 months.

@all, updated for the latest patch Bot Version 2.1.0.1.

Its a shame that the game waited soo long to implement these new features. I think if the game had of had these on release, it would still be among the top mmorpgs.

----------


## daihatsou

-----deleted-----

----------


## QuadroTony

any updates?

----------


## viperbot

There have been lots of updates since the bot was first released. You can see them via our announcements forum here:

Announcements

----------


## QuadroTony

btw any good Auction bots? or Viper can do this too

----------


## Chybo

I seen MMOMinion offering free trials to try their products out will you or could you do the same thing? If so I would like to try it out if you could send a key to my PM  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

There is a 100% money back guarantee. 24 hours to try the bot and if you do not like it, just get a refund.

So yea there is a trial.  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

Updated bot with mounted/sprint travel options.  :Smile:  Enjoy.
Can ignore mobs now, and a few other options.

----------


## nvxo

Any way to add the ability to port to a merchant, repair/sell and port back to the set pathing spot?

Also, would be nice to allow the bot to only loot specific items. My pack often gets full within a half hour or so and once this happens, my character will sit there with the loot window open for a good 5-10 seconds before moving on. Really dampens the overall xp/per hour ratio with loot on, so I usually have to shut it off.

----------


## sasagwen

how's the ban rate of this bot compared to esominion?

----------


## viperbot

Viper has not had any bans. I cannot speak for esominion.

----------


## Kafier

Edit: nevermind answered my own question

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

Does your bot have a Radar much like esominion...I need for detecting players in pvp...I'm ok with teh bar standing still at last known location when they stealth but just to avoid line of sight issues and remove the element of surprise from bad raids. Esominion is bannable and I need a radar extremely bad

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

I'm having extreme technical difficulties purchasing the bot...it refers me to sorry you can't make this payment everytime on paypal...I also theory crafted via online research and it leads to the same error. It seems I had an account before and have purchased the bot november of last year and it worked just fine but i can't make a new account and pay either. So something must have changed significantly. I'd like some guidance on how to buy if the program is still intended to be available i need my radar D:

----------


## viperbot

Sorry, only paypal is supported at the moment.

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

if you add an attribute to your anchor link on the order button (<a target=”_blank” href=”https://paypal.com…”>Buy Now</a>) it will bypass the alternate link that by default it bugs out to

----------


## frstimr

{NEVERMIND} - I guess I just had to let the system catch up, works fine now.

I can't seem to download the bot, when it pops up requiring username/pass I enter everything correctly and it never lets me download anything as if I'm not entering it correctly.

I have logged in to the member page there without problem though, very weird.

{NEVERMIND} - I guess I just had to let the system catch up, works fine now.

----------


## viperbot

It can take up to an hour or so for the download system to cache in new payments.

----------


## viperbot

Almost done with the patch that broke a few things. Bot should be back up and running in a few hours.

----------


## viperbot

Everything seems to be working again. If you have any problems, just let me know.

----------


## Myra

Is Your TESO Bot still active and does it have a Combat Routine Only Function - I play myself and let the Bot do my fighting, tanking or healing.

And how much would it be?

----------


## viperbot

All of the bots have the ability to do rotation only. Ie, when you get attacked it will fight back only. You move where you want to go.

----------


## Myra

And could I also configure my rotation? Say only use certain skills like when they wear off and I want them reapplied?

----------


## viperbot

You can configure your rotation, yes.

The bot does not detect if a spell is active or not, but you can have it cast every 5 mins or whatever.

----------


## leeking

its still working. i don't look its on the site viper

----------


## MonsterMMORPG

where can i watch latest videos of this bot

i am interested in 

pm me please

----------


## QuadroTony

i need my hero to loot 4 containers in one room
logout to character screen, start again and repeat infinite times

is that possible with this bot?

----------


## viperbot

The bot does not currently have the ability to log in and out.

----------


## QuadroTony

> The bot does not currently have the ability to log in and out.


i mean not completely log out and login with password etc, but just leave game world to character screen and press enter to back in
not doable atm?

----------


## viperbot

Correct, not possible to have the bot itself exit and go back in. (with viper)

Might be possible with an outside program (autoit, or similar) to do the actually logging out/in and have viper doing the rest.

----------


## xDarkavengerx

> Correct, not possible to have the bot itself exit and go back in. (with viper)
> 
> Might be possible with an outside program (autoit, or similar) to do the actually logging out/in and have viper doing the rest.



Hey, viperbot

i have two questions

where i can find the bot? 

and does it cost? when yes how much. cause im searching for a teso bot 

thanks

----------


## viperbot

its on the mmoviper site, currently 30 for 6 months access

----------


## xDarkavengerx

viper could u give me the topic link pls? cant find it  :Frown: 

btw: it is undetectet right?

----------


## p1nhead

the same questions  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

@xdark... how can you not find mmoviper? I mean even a quick google reveals it.

www.mmoviper.com

It hasnt gotten any bans...

----------


## p1nhead

I mean.. 

Is it still work? 
Is it undetected? 
And when I'll buy it, will I receive all instruction how to setup it, use it to be everything OK, etc?

----------


## p1nhead

And what functionality this bot have?  :Smile:  I couldn't found a topic with product description on forum  :Smile: 
And when I buy it, will soft be able to use only on 1 PC, or only on 1 eso account or something? Is there authorisation through server to have always soft up to date?  :Smile: 

Not to get ban, if ZOS will update something  :Smile: 

Answer this questions, please  :Smile:  I need a booot.. very much  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

Its a grind bot, will gather resources also. 

No background mode, no questing, etc. Just grind, and harvest bot.

Still works, undetected.

There are some videos to setup on site.

----------


## p1nhead

So I can set any waypoints, and he'll be follow it. attack all mobs he met, and pick up all things what are able to pickup?

Im interested in resources harvest. To left bot work for all night, and took materials in the mourning from him.

----------


## viperbot

yes you can do that

----------


## p1nhead

Have ever been someone banned for time bot exists?
Any advices to minimize ban chance?
Do you check all teso updates to detect some kind of anticheat, which could ban your subscribers?

----------


## p1nhead

And there is no any trial for some hours? Only buy for 6 month minimum and only then be able to use?  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

We have a 24 hour refund policy if you are not happy.

100% Satisfaction Guarantee : Announcements

----------


## p1nhead

> We have a 24 hour refund policy if you are not happy.
> 
> 100% Satisfaction Guarantee : Announcements


The last cup of questions  :Smile: 

Have ever been someone banned for time bot exists?
Any advices to minimize ban chance?
Do you check all teso updates to detect some kind of anticheat, which could ban your subscribers?

----------


## viperbot

Very few bans, player reported probably. Dont bot 24/7, lol.

----------


## p1nhead

Is there possible to do some random waypoints? or maybe there are already huge database in box. 
To bot 5-10 hours a day, but use waypoints, that other players cant recognize that it is bot. If u know what i mean.

----------


## viperbot

You can make 1 hotspot with a really big radius.. so it will go in random directions to find nearby mobs.

----------


## xDarkavengerx

can i pay with paysafecard or paypal??

and do i get a email, when my account is active?

and my last question are 10 - 14 hours every day ok? or must i bot less that i dont get a ban?

thank u

----------


## p1nhead

thanks for your answers! i will try it next week. Hope for your help to setup it right!

----------


## viperbot

@xDark, paypal. Usually instant, but can take up to 2 hours to process. As far as avoiding bans, I'm no expert. I do not bot unattended so I can keep an eye on things and people around me.

----------


## p1nhead

two more questions. 

1. Can this bot work with minimized game? To be able to work in parallel on this PC for example? Or when bot works, PC will be not available for other processes?

2. When I purchase bot, will I be able to use it only on 1 PC? Or I can use it at home PC and at work PC for example? How exactly your soft will be bound to me?

----------


## viperbot

1. Nope, game has to remain in focus. No background mode.

2. 2 pc's at a time.

----------


## xDarkavengerx

hello viper i got a question. do it update automatic or have i to update? the bot

thanks

----------


## viperbot

Its a manual update. But when you run the bot it will tell you if it needs a update

----------


## xDarkavengerx

the bot is not working cant enter it. do u make a update or?

----------


## viperbot

Cant enter it? For trouble shooting, please make a post on viper to help track it down.

----------


## ikbenhet

@viperbot, can I make this bot run a stealing route? I want the bot to loot a house and then relog. If it can, or if your API is open enough for me to be able to program that, I'll buy a description.

----------


## viperbot

No, well not easily.

Objects in houses are not detectable by the bot yet.

However, some peole have coded the bot to go into the house, go to a specific spot, and face a specific direction, then press the Loot key.

So yes, techincally, but you would have to add in tasks for every lootable object and location.


However, It does not support relogging at the moment, so by default I would have to say no.

But you can have it exit and then go back into the house, or wait, etc.

----------


## skjorhammerfell

Hey Viperbot...

your tool looks pretty impressive. Just three quick things.

First is that I don't see ESO in your list on mmoviper.com.
Is viperbot still working for ESO? Or is it because it's still alpha/beta for this game?

Second thing is: You're recieving x,y,z axis from the game. Do you read them directly from the memory or is it a value you get over the interface of the game?
If you read it from the memory, would it be possible to teleport with the bot (just a few meters and just in specific PvE situations)?

Third thing is: Do you think it's possible to configure the bot to do specific boss fights?
To do so, can your tool...
- recognize spawning mobs? => If specific mob spawns, then attack him with skill x
- recognize damage / if you're standing in an AoE? => if in specific AoE, move out of the area
- recognize boss health and do something at a specific % => if boss drops below 80%, run to x y z
(in general: is it possible to code a if - then logic?)

I already saw in a video that your tool can activate skills in case health (or whatever) is under x% which is pretty helpful.
It will take some time to configure everything for such a fight, but it might be possible. Even if some (or much) programming skill are required.

Thank you very much!

*EDIT*:
Bought it and it looks like a great bot. Easy to use and great functionality for standard farming situations. Additionally, it looks like that I can cover my needs with it due to the coding interface. Let's see how I can optimize my PvE combat.

----------


## nagc5

You just made me make an account here just to reply WTF are you doing? making a bot 30$? so if i want to buy it for 1 month i cant? how the hell you survive in your life with those pricing? amazing how ppl are starving..

----------


## 447557

> Hey Viperbot...
> 
> your tool looks pretty impressive. Just three quick things.
> 
> First is that I don't see ESO in your list on mmoviper.com.
> Is viperbot still working for ESO? Or is it because it's still alpha/beta for this game?
> 
> Second thing is: You're recieving x,y,z axis from the game. Do you read them directly from the memory or is it a value you get over the interface of the game?
> If you read it from the memory, would it be possible to teleport with the bot (just a few meters and just in specific PvE situations)?
> ...


how was your experience with the bot? did you regret using it? any bans?
discovered any better bot?

----------

